# How To Get Green Roses *2015 Update*



## Le Lenny (Feb 27, 2015)

*First you must wait until it's March 17 St. Patrick's Day 2015.*






*Then you get four 4 leaf clovers and place them around a golden rose.
Make sure you water it with a golden watering can then wait until the next day.*





*The next day your golden roses should turn green.*





*Here's me wearing it.*


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 27, 2015)

?????? FOR REALZ?!? holy.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 27, 2015)

Are you pulling my leg?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 27, 2015)

Obviously photoshopped.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Feb 27, 2015)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 27, 2015)

I need confirmation! Send out the time travellers!


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 27, 2015)

You went through a lot of effort on this one! I've seen it claimed before that you get green roses by hybridizing blue and red.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> You went through a lot of effort on this one! I've seen it claimed before that you get green roses by hybridizing blue and red.



You gotta believe!


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 27, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> You gotta believe!



I'll start believing in this about the same time I start believing in Jesus.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish this was true. xD


----------



## lazuli (Feb 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I'll start believing in this about the same time I start believing in Jesus.



ur killing me

a+ effort @op


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 27, 2015)

I already believe in Jesus and I don't believe it. Yet...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, I got 4 4 leaf clovers. Time to bust this myth!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Surrounding gold roses with clovers makes it look like one of those summoning rituals, or an alchemic thing. Nice touch.


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 27, 2015)

What!? Is this actually real!? I've never heard of green roses in ACNL, and i've never seen anybody show how you'd get them. Does this actually work!? Is there anybody that could confirm this by time traveling to March 17th?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 27, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> What!? Is this actually real!? I've never heard of green roses in ACNL, and i've never seen anybody show how you'd get them. Does this actually work!? Is there anybody that could confirm this by time traveling to March 17th?



It's not real or everyone would have known about it long ago.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 27, 2015)

It is a *MYTH!*

I have pictures to show proof:



Watering on March 17th. (It truly is)



The day after.

So its a fake everyone! I confirmed it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow. I don't know whether to believe this or not.. but most are saying this is false information so meh? spam


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 27, 2015)

TTing makes it not work correctly, you have to play legitimately from the 16th until you get it on the 18th. Try it after travelling to the 16th. As you can see, my first pic was indeed on the 16th!


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 27, 2015)

@Tap Dancer: Yeah, that's true. We'd all probably already know about it if it were true.

@Paperboy012305: Well that confirms it. It's kind of sad that this whole "green rose" myth isn't true because it would be really cool!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 27, 2015)

Le Lenny said:


> TTing make it not work, you have to play legitly from the 16th until you get it on the 18th. Try it after traveling to the 16th. As you can see, my first pic was indeed on the 16th!


If this is incorrect, then its a fake.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 27, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> If this is incorrect, then its a fake.



Since this has gone around before and was proven fake I'm inclined to believe it's still fake. But if you're still interested in doing it and beating the whole "time travel won't make it work" stuff you can set your town time to 5:58AM and do it over and wait the other minute for the game to legit switch over to the next day.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice photoshop skills. 10/10 seems legit. A valiant effort though


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 27, 2015)

Of course, I knew it was a fake all along.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 27, 2015)

View attachment 85318


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

why lenny why ; - ;
my hopes are crushed


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2015)

If only there was such a thing...

It would be like a frickn' unicorn


----------



## estypest (Feb 27, 2015)

Pff, that things too ugly to be real  Now show us how to get the polka dot rose ..


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 27, 2015)

Of course it's fake, but it was darn cute. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 27, 2015)

The green rose is very pretty, if only it would be real. Nice idea though


----------



## Coach (Feb 27, 2015)

Leaked content for Animal crossing for Wii U!


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 27, 2015)

It would have totally been cool to finally make a rainbow of roses lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 27, 2015)

snowblizzard24 said:


> It would have totally been cool to finally make a rainbow of roses lol


I made a rainbow of roses in my town too. It looks ok without green though.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 27, 2015)

*slow clap*

Ahh how this is so fake. I do have to commend OP on their skills though.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Feb 27, 2015)

I... didn't know this even existed...

EDIT: Oh, it's fake. D: Darn.


----------



## starlightsong (Feb 27, 2015)

Would be so cool, I wish it really existed xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish it existed.

But what monster transforms it using a golden rose. </3


----------



## Irarina (Feb 27, 2015)

Can we have rainbow roses next? c;


----------



## jcnorn (Feb 27, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Can we have rainbow roses next? c;



I want rainbow-roses!


----------



## Momo15 (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish this was real. Green is my favorite color ;.;


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I'll start believing in this about the same time I start believing in Jesus.



Ditto this!! LOL.... (dis jew ain't buyin' it!)

I will pay 250 TBT for 2 green roses!!


----------



## DeMarzi (Feb 27, 2015)

Why anyone would want to sacrifice a golden rose for an ugly green one is beyond me.

I vote for rainbow roses in the next game!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 28, 2015)

DeMarzi said:


> Why anyone would want to sacrifice a golden rose for an ugly green one is beyond me.
> 
> I vote for rainbow roses in the next game!



well if green roses are real selling them would make you a ton of bells XD


----------



## Campy (Feb 28, 2015)

Totally fell for this until I started reading the comments, haha. It would have been such a cute and plausible (in AC terms!) way to get them. And I would love for there to be actual green-colored flowers in the next game.


----------



## mags (Feb 28, 2015)

I just spent last hour time travelling for nothing lol wish it was real though. There are rainbow clover on my Disney's magical world and they are pretty cool.


----------



## Nimega (Feb 28, 2015)

I know it isn't real, but it's pretty cool IMO! I'd love that in the next AC game there's green and rainbow roses too! Also I'd like blue tulips!


----------



## alesha (Feb 28, 2015)

If it IS true, send me a pm to visit your town!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anyone looks hard enough, it is fake because the gold rose as 2 green spots on!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Haha, you got me Le Lenny! I mean, I don't know if this is truly false or not, but judging by the comments I'm assuming it is. This is really believable, 10/10. Good job XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 28, 2015)

Is this real or not? ; o ;  I've never seen green roses, but I can't tell if you photoshopped the photo.

Either way, amazing job!! (?∀｀●）


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 28, 2015)

LIES!! The filthy Earth boy LIES!!!


----------



## Silversea (Feb 28, 2015)

I didn't know New Leaf had patches with new content. Nintendo kept them quiet.


lol


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 28, 2015)

lolol op is magical


----------



## Lars (Feb 28, 2015)

I wish it was real


----------



## lithiumlatte (Feb 28, 2015)

A+ for effort lmao 
I want green roses in the next ac ^^


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 28, 2015)

Lars said:


> I wish it was real



It is.


----------



## Le Lenny (Mar 8, 2015)

Would I ever lie to you guys? Course not!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2015)

IS IT REAL ?!1


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

I think it's fake, but I wish we can have green flowers in the next game. I don't think they would be that shiny though.


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2015)

guys its fake.
if it was real, it would be on the powersaves data, and hackers would be making 48124239423 copies of them. but they're not, thus no data for green roses exists in the game so fake


----------



## Murray (Mar 9, 2015)

OMG green roses!!! I have been waiting for this for so long

thanks op!!!


----------



## Silversea (Mar 9, 2015)

Pro tips here this thread should be stickied.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 9, 2015)

Murray said:


> OMG green roses!!! I have been waiting for this for so long
> 
> thanks op!!!



You've been waiting for a Photoshopped pic of green roses? LOL

I wish we had silver roses in the game. I'd much rather have silver than gold.


----------



## NuttyS (Mar 9, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I wish we had silver roses in the game. I'd much rather have silver than gold.


Hooray, I'm not alone!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 9, 2015)

NuttyS said:


> Hooray, I'm not alone!



Even IRL, I prefer silver or white gold to yellow gold.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Nintendo where


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 9, 2015)

did you photoshop this?


----------



## Le Lenny (Mar 9, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> did you photoshop this?



I didn't buy anything at a photography shop.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 9, 2015)

If this was true, it would be all over the internet. I kinda wish it was real though because sometimes I wish I had some green.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 9, 2015)

Green roses would be an interesting addition to future games, rainbow roses as well.



Tap Dancer said:


> You've been waiting for a Photoshopped pic of green roses? LOL
> 
> I wish we had silver roses in the game. I'd much rather have silver than gold.



Silver roses would be fantastic, I'd rather have silver/blue roses around my main town than the current gold/blue.


----------



## NuttyS (Mar 9, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Even IRL, I prefer silver or white gold to yellow gold.


Are you sure you're not my clone?! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Silver roses would be fantastic, I'd rather have silver/blue roses around my main town than the current gold/blue.


Blue and Silver ones together would look amazing.


----------



## Athenacchi (Mar 9, 2015)

maybe silver will be in the next game 

But I do fully support the silver option honestly


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 9, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Silver roses would be fantastic, I'd rather have silver/blue roses around my main town than the current gold/blue.



I would love to do silver/pink and silver/purple combinations. ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



NuttyS said:


> Are you sure you're not my clone?!



LOL. Well, I looked at your profile and you're almost 7 years younger than me. I think that makes you _my_ clone!


----------



## NuttyS (Mar 9, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I would love to do silver/pink and silver/purple combinations. ♥
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Ooo silver/purple, *_*


Haha! I'll go with that


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 9, 2015)

NuttyS said:


> Blue and Silver ones together would look amazing.



Yes I think it would work much better . Also at Christmas with all the snow around I think red/silver roses would look very festive :3.



Tap Dancer said:


> I would love to do silver/pink and silver/purple combinations. ♥



Ohh that would be so pretty . I've combined pink/purple flowers in my town but with silver it would just look amazing.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd shank someone for silver roses. The goldies are pretty but man, why'd they put in gold roses without some silvers? Bronze ones even? Metallic roses... /drools


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 9, 2015)

Why not all ore-related roses?


----------



## tumut (Mar 10, 2015)

They're real. You guys just aren't believing hard enough.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

i wish we can refurbish any flower with an ore like a red rose infused with a sapphire to get a red/blue rose or pink rose infused with an amethyst to get a purple/pink rose...


or maybe the ores can be studded/sprinkled on the rose to give it a sparkly look....


----------



## tumut (Mar 10, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i wish we can refurbish any flower with an ore like a red rose infused with a sapphire to get a red/blue rose or pink rose infused with an amethyst to get a purple/pink rose...
> 
> 
> or maybe the ores can be studded/sprinkled on the rose to give it a sparkly look....


I like the idea of crystalizing roses, but I think making roses into glass roses as a furniture item would be better. Also it would be too easy to easy to get hybrids that way and would take away what makes them special. We need more ores first like diamond and obsidian.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I like the idea of crystalizing roses, but I think making roses into glass roses as a furniture item would be better. Also it would be too easy to easy to get hybrids that way and would take away what makes them special. We need more ores first like diamond and obsidian.



true. crystalised roses wouldnt even be called hybrids, for that fact; and ores wouldve had even more value.

obsidian *^* #wishfulthinking


----------

